# Mini-Mancha Photos



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We finally got our Mini-Mancha program off the ground this year and have, what I believe, is an excellent start to a nice small herd of Mini-Manchas. We have two Lamancha does right now who'll be bred to different Nigerian bucks for F1s and we have 3 F1 does and 2 F2 does who'll be bred to our two F1 bucks. So we'll have F1 and F2 kids in the Spring. Whew, mouth full. 

Gotta B Kid N Z Seabreeze (The JLD Farms M Ciera x Rosasharn UP Zephyr *S *B) F1 MM 50/50...









Gotta B Kid N Katydid (Hoof & Horn JL Bolivia x Rosasharn TL Kat Manjari) F1 MM 50/50...









Appleberry Cove Slippers (Listening-Eagle Elsie 50/50 x 5 Cedars Footloose ND) F1 MM 25L/75ND. Spoiled rotten bottle baby. FAVORITE with everyone who meets her...









Can't wait to have some babies born here in the Spring!!!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

A very promising herd! Now is the hard part of waiting for spring to come! I can't wait to see the kids and the does next year! I think Holly is very eye catching


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice girls you have there........... :thumb:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They are beautiful...we love our no-eared goats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you! 

Yes the hard part of waiting is next. All but Ella will be first fresheners too so I can't stand the wait to see those udders!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are cute. Congrats on getting your mini-mancha herd going.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh I love them! I want the second one down!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful herd. I really like Estella.


----------

